# 1976 Schwinn Lil Tiger AMAZING CONDITION garage sale find



## Cory (Mar 24, 2015)

I picked this up two weekends ago at a local garage sale. The older gentleman had purchased it for his children to learn how to ride bikes. He taught three children of his to ride on this particular bike. So they used it at least three times. Lol. I found it interesting that both fenders had what looked like the year on them and the back wheel also has what looks like a year. The head badge Year and bottom bracket year matchup to 1976. I have a five year old boy who I will teach how to ride on this bike and keep the tradition going, however he is large for it but I will make it work. After that maybe I'll hang it up in my office it's so small I can stash it anywhere.


----------



## Cory (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Cory (Mar 24, 2015)

Here are pictures of the head badge, front and rear fenders, and back wheel. You can see they all have 76 in them. I learned recently that they date the head badge on this vintage but do they date the fenders and wheel also?


----------



## Cory (Mar 24, 2015)

As found Condition,  amazing what 15 min of elbow greese gets you.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 24, 2015)

Wonderful condition!!!!!


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 24, 2015)

Note that the date stamp on the badge doesn't indicate when the badge was made, instead it indicates the day the entire bike was assembled. The dates on any other components however do indicate when those components were made.


----------



## Cory (Mar 24, 2015)

That's really cool. Thanks for answering that one.


----------

